# Mission Plasma Console



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

Here are some pics of my last project. Was originally going to put doors on each side, but the new surround sound equipment turned out to be deeper than I planned for. My current project is building end tables to go with this.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I like that allot. I like the design and color.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah, I like it a lot also. Nice job!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice. Clean. Simple (not to make - to look at).


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

Wouldn't know it by looking at it, but the center did sag about 1" when I got it framed up. Turned out that the plywood had warped worse than I thought. Ended up soaking it with a spray bottle propping up the center and setting sand bags on each end to straighten it out. The addition of the back and a center support helps keep it that way.


----------

